# using flip flops to silence a bow



## brandon14295 (Sep 9, 2009)

in an effort to silence my bow as much as possible, i used a cheap pair of flip flops from walmart and cut out the shapes of the skeleton holes in my bow. cutting them slightly larger of course. it did a great job. just thought i would share.


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

Did you tell any difference in noise? It gives it a cool look.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Cool idea. Im sure it will help with noise and vibration. It sure can not hurt it.


----------



## brandon14295 (Sep 9, 2009)

it works for me. it did a great job silencing it even more than it already was.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Cool idea! I have been kicking around filling the cut outs in my bow with silicone suspending small weights but this looks much easier (and alot less messy).

As a side note: I already painted the holes flat black for that "personalized touch".

Could probably drill holes centered in the Flop Foam and install bolted weights i. e. flat washers with acorn nuts in the center of each piece. The compression would also tend to make the foam a tighter fit.


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

You mised a hole!


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

Did it take any vibration out of the riser? It is kinda the same principle (sp) as the razor jaxs that bow jax puts out. I may try this tomorrow.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

VERY innovative! great idea!

ps 1000 posts... i feel smarter already


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

reezen7 said:


> must be a pse . got a hundred silencers on it and flip flops also. lol innovative


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

That's cool I'll need to give that a try!


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

very cool.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

That's a neat idea.....good job !!


----------



## flugg (Aug 25, 2009)

aggiegoddess said:


> You mised a hole!


That hole has an odd shape and getting the material to fit would be next to impossible.


----------



## Nightstalker117 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am gonna try it .. Anything to make my bow quieter and this would add pretty much no noticable weight ... thanks


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the idea, it worked.


----------



## swamp (Nov 17, 2005)

*Good Idea*

Good idea, I tried it. It looked pretty cool and did seem to quiten it down a bit. Thanks for the info.


----------



## upnorthoutdoors (Aug 18, 2009)

*Cool and cheap*

Neat idea. May try it.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you post the photo again? It seems to have disappeared. Great idea!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> Can you post the photo again? It seems to have disappeared. Great idea!


X2, I want to see this as well.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> Can you post the photo again? It seems to have disappeared. Great idea!


Just take a crappy pair of $2 foam flipflops and cut the shape of the riser hole (slightly bigger so it stays in place) and it helps reduce vibration, not alot but it does make a difference....you can use pink flip flops to add a fancy color to your bow, you just have to hit up the girls section for shopping purposes:darkbeer:

I'm pretty sure the OP is no longer on this site


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Atchison said:


> Just take a crappy pair of $2 foam flipflops and cut the shape of the riser hole (slightly bigger so it stays in place) and it helps reduce vibration, not alot but it does make a difference....you can use pink flip flops to add a fancy color to your bow, you just have to hit up the girls section for shopping purposes:darkbeer:
> 
> I'm pretty sure the OP is no longer on this site


Stupid me...I didn't check the date on the post. Sept 12, 2009. Duh! Thanks though.


----------



## Roswood (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm about to give this a shot on my 82nd Airbourne


----------

